# Havanese size



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Now that I'm looking for a Havanese puppy I was wondering if anyone can tell me about their adult size. I am only familiar with the Bichon Frise. As a full-grown adult, my Bichon Snuggles was able to lay in my lap, as she weighed less than 11 lbs. and was about maybe 18" from her shoulders to her rump.

It looks to me that some of your adorable adult Havanese on this Forum are larger than that. But are they considered a lap dog and can they curl up with you? Just wondering what to expect and I thought I would get the best answers here!

Thanks,

Eileen


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine are both around 11 lbs each and 16" from neck to rear. Shelby is a little shorter in length. So, yes, they qualify as lap dogs based on size.

Some Havs can be bigger and we do have some bigger ones on the forum, but they still think they are lap dogs. My lap was 55 lbs and she thought she was a lap dog. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Lola is 14 inches long from her neck to her tail and weighs 10 lbs. She is just the right size to curl up next to me in my chair every night. She is definitely a snuggle puppy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Um, my girl is about 8.5 and definately on the "small side" when you put her in a room full of Havanese, she's the lower end of the standard. She was the "tiny runt" and lucky to make it.

I've seen Havs that are close to 20 lbs, if not over, and about every size in between. Be careful with anyone that breeds "Small" Havanese (under 8 lbs), I've read that there are some health problems (increased risk and such)

I don't think size determines their lap tendencies, personality/temperment is what to ask about. 

Oh, and she's a perfect sized snuggler! Except at 3am in the morning when she's on top of my chest with her face/fur in my nose! LOL

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you have to explore your thoughts on "lap dog." Here is a picture of my two taken last night on my lap. Dora is 10.5" tall weighing 11lbs. Isabelle is 7 1/2"tall weighing 4.5lbs. But you can see their size difference!

Amanda (who thinks she can definetly fit a third!!!)


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Most definitely the temperment!!!! You must research temperment of parents first. The snuggle size will come later


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I agree with the temperment.....my lab thinks that she is a lap dog at sixtie some pounds. I love Jillee's temperment but I also looked at the parents to see how there temperment was.....Gigi is very layed back and Rocky well he is just the life of the party!!!! I love them both!!! Jillee has more of her mommy in temperment and size. My breeder said today that she is a Gigi made over!!!!


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks, Ladies!

I can't wait! I've missed that cuddling (husbands aren't the same lol) and I understand how important temperament can be. Kara, I think the 3 a.m. nuzzling sounds great but I'm sure it can get "old" after awhile. I'm sure I'll get some other answers and look forward to everyone's input. Thanks again.

Eileen


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

My girl Oskarka is 9" tall and weighs about 7.5-8 pounds, my other girl Madi is about 10.5" tall and weighs @ 11 pounds, and my boy Cedrik is 9.5" tall and weighs 10 pounds. They all are our lap dogs and cuddle bugs. They see one on our lap and they feel that they might be missing out, usually we end up with all three at once....and they fit:biggrin1:

Amanda I know you could fit one more on your lap, as I know all three of mine fit:biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I think you have to explore your thoughts on "lap dog." Here is a picture of my two taken last night on my lap. Dora is 10.5" tall weighing 11lbs. Isabelle is 7 1/2"tall weighing 4.5lbs. But you can see their size difference!
> 
> Amanda (who thinks she can definetly fit a third!!!)


What a pretty picture!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bella is 6 lbs and is tiny for the breed.
Fred & Scudder are both around 13lbs. Freddie is tall and lean 12inches tall. Scudder is short and solid only 9.5 inches tall.

They can weight the same but can vary in size. Hav's bones can be fine, med and coarse which makes a big difference in size.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick measures 13.5" from neck to tail and he is now (I think) close to 9.5lbs. I will be able to give you an exact weight tomorrow. He hasn't been weighed since the end of September and he was 8.5lbs then, so I'm guessing on his weight.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ummmm... My boys are larger Havs. 17 and 19lbs... my younger one Cash snuggles but is too big (he's the the 19lber) But we purposely looked for bigger Havs (although we didn't want a 20lber but we love him to pieces) 

I 2nd personality first- size later - 11lbs is right in standard though so I think you should be able to find both petite and perfect.


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

My Squirt is another tiny one -- she is a year old and weighs 4.5 pounds.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

My Brady is a big guy. He is 17 pounds. He isn't much of a lap dog, but loves to "spoon" with us at night. He is a cuddler during the night. Most breeders have a good idea of the size their dogs will be. Just let them know what you are looking for (size, personality) and they should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow, Peg! Did the breeder say why she is so small? That's unusual to weigh that little at that age.


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

No, I don't know why she is so little, neither of her parents were little.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just remember Eileen when you are looking for a havanese--there is NO such thing as a MINI havanese.A few members here have had some real sad experiences/health issues with the small ones.If you read the havanese standard,it will direct you as to the specifics.My guy is 10.6 pounds and is 18 months old.He is just perfect (I think) for cuddling,rough housing and playing hard,popping in the sink for a bath,and scooping up with one arm for a quick trip in the car.:thumb::becky:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Peg, my understanding of size & genetics is that you will usually see the corresponding sizes somewhere in the grandparents (vs. the parents). 

I was just curious if the breeder has ever said anything in relation to her size or had any guesses.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Eileen,

My boys are also on the bigger size. Lincoln is 18 pounds and very long in the body. Scout is smaller boned, but still a good chunk at 14.8 pounds. 

I agree with Julie - that 10 to 11 pounds is a really good size for transporting, holding, etc. After my guys hit the 12 pound mark, I felt my arm start to ache....then I started using both arms! :biggrin1:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper is about a year old and his ideal weight is 12 lbs for his size. He's a little chubby right now, but we're working on that :whip:

Wanda


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Peg, my understanding of size & genetics is that you will usually see the corresponding sizes somewhere in the grandparents (vs. the parents).
> 
> I was just curious if the breeder has ever said anything in relation to her size or had any guesses.


I know of a breeder who has a healthy full grown 5lb havanese. He has had every health check under the sun. I do believe he has small havanese in his lines that pop up here and there, but not often. He is the smallest she has ever had.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think small Havanese pop up sometimes in lines with parents that are "normal" in size, but thats not what the warnings are about.

There are a few breeders out there that advertise "Teacup Havanese" (or something like that) that *strive* for very small dogs (under standard), and there have been a few forum members that have had alot of medical problems with those breeders' dogs.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Here are a few examples;

Note the prices!! The "smaller" the Hav, the BIGGER the pricetag!!!! :frusty:

Kara

http://www.thepamperedpup.com/dog_breeders/kansasmini-havanese.asp

http://www.wheatstate.com/~denson/


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I think small Havanese pop up sometimes in lines with parents that are "normal" in size, but thats not what the warnings are about.
> 
> There are a few breeders out there that advertise "Teacup Havanese" (or something like that) that *strive* for very small dogs (under standard), and there have been a few forum members that have had alot of medical problems with those breeders' dogs.
> 
> Kara


Yes-:thumb:This is what I'm talking about....they are advertised as mini or teacups etc.I'm not saying you can not have a healthy one that is little,but it sure doesn't fit the standard,and I'd be cautious of it's health.They are some trying to breed it down smaller,for me I'd bolt...:bolt:
No disrespect to anyone hereeace:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

When I was at Petsmart for the Halloween party, there were tons of "t-cup" chihuahuas. And there is almost a rivalry for who has the smallest- there was a lady going around asking. One lady was telling the breeder she got her 2 /12lb dog. She said you have to wait until they are older to be guaranteed. She bought her dog at 9 months. 

I really don't get it. My husband and I talked about it on the way home and his comparison, is you would never say oh when my baby was born it was only 4lbs as a brag-rather you would be really concerned. I just think if a dog only grows up to be half it size, a lot of healthy parts are going to be undersized and it is unfortunate. Support breeders who breed for healthy hearts, hips, etc. not for little tiny dogs. Or select a different breed if you want tiny!

Amanda


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

I couldn't agree more, Amanda! And thanks to all of you, I know to stay away from the "mini" sized Havanese. I am so glad I found this Forum and all of you. If not for you, I probably would have bought something "cheap" and "tiny." However, I now know that Havanese come in all sizes, colors, temperaments, etc. and I know what to look for. I will definitely feel more confident when the time comes for me to pick my Havanese baby.

Thanks again everyone!:grouphug:

Eileen


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

My Hank is 3-1/2 years old and is 11.5 pounds. I haven't measured him lately, but he is within the standard.

Karen
Hank's Mom


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> When I was at Petsmart for the Halloween party, there were tons of "t-cup" chihuahuas. And there is almost a rivalry for who has the smallest- there was a lady going around asking. One lady was telling the breeder she got her 2 /12lb dog. She said you have to wait until they are older to be guaranteed. She bought her dog at 9 months.
> 
> I really don't get it. My husband and I talked about it on the way home and his comparison, is you would never say oh when my baby was born it was only 4lbs as a brag-rather you would be really concerned. I just think if a dog only grows up to be half it size, a lot of healthy parts are going to be undersized and it is unfortunate. Support breeders who breed for healthy hearts, hips, etc. not for little tiny dogs. Or select a different breed if you want tiny!
> 
> Amanda


I know! It is SOOO sad 

Did you see the "life expectancy" of a teacup/mini havanese?  I think the website said 4-8 years!!!!  That is SOOO very sad to me.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> When I was at Petsmart for the Halloween party, there were tons of "t-cup" chihuahuas. And there is almost a rivalry for who has the smallest- there was a lady going around asking. One lady was telling the breeder she got her 2 /12lb dog. She said you have to wait until they are older to be guaranteed. She bought her dog at 9 months.
> 
> I really don't get it. My husband and I talked about it on the way home and his comparison, is you would never say oh when my baby was born it was only 4lbs as a brag-rather you would be really concerned. I just think if a dog only grows up to be half it size, a lot of healthy parts are going to be undersized and it is unfortunate. Support breeders who breed for healthy hearts, hips, etc. not for little tiny dogs. Or select a different breed if you want tiny!
> 
> Amanda


Isn't that something?The size of Robbie when he was born premature.2LBS.9OZ.I wouldn't wish that on anyone.We look at people now worried over a boy or a girl and just say--hope it is a full-term healthy one.

I didn't realize the life expectancy was that short Kara,but I'd be afraid of accidently stepping on it,sitting on it,or something like that.It sounds so tiny....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just can't understand why you would want a dog that doesn't meet the standard. If you want something smaller, then get a different breed. The standard is there as a guide for a showdog, but also for pets.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Isabelle is 4.5lbs and while I think she is totally aware of her size-why she acts so tough, jumps up if you move from the couch while she is sitting down, is the crazy dog at the dog park. She is within her standard-she is a MALTESE! She was actually suppose to be a bigger dog when we got her-she wasn't the runt (only 2 in a litter though!) and is smaller than her brother. She just grew early and then stopped. But the issue is- Belle got attacked the other day-she doesnt have a chance thank goodness she has longer hair, when she gets sick-she has no weight so we have to be careful, she escapes from any type of cage or fencing when she wants. She has had full blood panels done each year just because I wanted to make sure her liver was fine and be preventative. She got up to 5.2lbs when she was training for the 5K with Jim and doing agility twice a week. Now she is back down but I don't think I will ever have a dog this little again. There are just so many risks and it isn't like Belle is the type of little dog that wants to just sit around-Belle is a dog thru and thru, she likes to pick fights, she likes to try and eat animals, she gets into a trash can every chance she gets, she likes to play tug of war but I try not to do it after I play with Dora- I have made Belle go flying since Dora is a tough girl! etc. All in all, I don't think of her as being so tiny because I am used to her but there are lots of risk with such a little dog. We are active with our girls and Isabelle is extremely active as well!

Just consider these risks, even if you think the breeder does all the health testing. Testing isn't everything!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I just wanted to update on Kubrick's weight... as of this morning he is 10lbs 5oz... I thought that was crazy since he gained almost 2lbs in one month! :jaw: But, the vet tech said he is perfectly healthy, you can feel his ribs VERY well (I can attest to that as well), and he just went through a growth spurt. It actually did make me feel better that he is a little bigger for his neuter. I know that might sound silly, but it helps to know when they are healthy and well!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Skiver is still a little guy, not quite 5 pounds at 11 months. Peg got her squirt from the same breeder. Don't know if it happens a lot with him, he says it doesn't. He said Skiver was going to be around 10-12 pounds, but he was only 1.5 pounds when we got him at 8 weeks, but being uninformed, I didn't realize that was small.

Shaw is my big guy, 11.8 pounds at 6 months. Skiver still beats the snot out of him, tho!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lina said:


> I just wanted to update on Kubrick's weight... as of this morning he is 10lbs 5oz... I thought that was crazy since he gained almost 2lbs in one month! :jaw: But, the vet tech said he is perfectly healthy, you can feel his ribs VERY well (I can attest to that as well), and he just went through a growth spurt. It actually did make me feel better that he is a little bigger for his neuter. I know that might sound silly, but it helps to know when they are healthy and well!


Scudder was the same size at that age. He will be 11 months in a week and is 13lbs. So he slowed way down. He was gaining 2lbs a month for awhile there. I love his size now.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina, I think if you cut his hair, he would probably lose a couple of lbs. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Michele! I don't doubt it! He has so much hair now it's crazy! I gave him a bath last night since I have to wait 10 days after the neuter and it takes about three times as long as it used to just to get him WET. He has so much hair underneath the top layer, that I have to physically lift his top hair to get the bottom ones wet. He is such a fluff ball!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm not sure that my two are at their adult size yet because they're only 6-1/2 months old, but I think they're pretty darn close because their growth has slowed to a crawl. I don't think either of them has grown at all in almost a month. Desi is 12 pounds and Nico is 9 pounds. FWIW, their mother is 10 pounds and their father is 12 pounds. Nico was the runt of the litter at birth and still is the smallest of the 6 pups from his litter. They have another brother who was 16 pounds last time I heard and I think their 3 sisters are in the 11-12 pound range. Talk about variation in size. . .

Anyway, Nico is a great size for picking up and carrying around. Desi is a bit too heavy to do that too often. Neither one of them wants to be a lap dog, but they'll sit next to you and they live to follow us around.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That's how Kodi's hair is. It takes forever to get him wet for his bath. Shelby is very easy and one quick spary and she is wet. People are always amazed at how little they are after they see all that hair.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo is 11 lbs. at 8 months old and he seems to be slowing down with his weight gain. I love his size, definitely a handful but not too big . . . at least not yet.


----------



## fred derf (Jan 30, 2012)

*Small Havanese*

I have a 9 month old Havanese. She is 4.5 lbs. I just saw her and loved her. She is perfect for our life style - we take her everywhere. She is very healthy and happy. I want to get another small one for her. I see you talking back and fourth about different breeders who have small ones and also some of you talk about your tiny Havanese as well. Do me a favor- tell me where you got your small Havanese. Or of any breeders yous know of. I want to get another soon before the gap in their ages gets too big. 
thanx a bunch.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

While sometimes tiny Havs happen by accident, it is not something that reputable breeders "breed for". This is way outside the breed standard, and often goes along with health problems like heart problems or liver shunts. You may find someone who happens to have a tiny puppy in a "normal" litter, but please do not encourage the breeding of out-of-standard dogs by purchasing a puppy from a breeder who purposely breeds tiny Havs.

We have several forum members who have one tiny one and other "normal sized" ones. There is no reason that your little girl shouldn't get along fine with a normal sized Hav. Why not pick a puppy from parents on the small end of standard breeding... something between 8-10 lbs? That size dog is still very portable. Heck, my Kodi is a big one, at 16 1/2 lbs, and he STILL goes everywhere with us!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Wow. I thought Rollie was smallish, but I guess at 13.5 lbs he's on the med-large side of the spectrum.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL... ya Jess I think Rollie is perfect any size he is!!! 
Tillie is on the smaller end at 8 1/2-9 lbs and though we did NOT pick her for that reason, with my back problems it surely is a blessing to have her smaller boned!
4 1/2 lbs is WAY small for a hav... I'm glad to hear she is healthy so far!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> LOL... ya Jess I think Rollie is perfect any size he is!!!
> Tillie is on the smaller end at 8 1/2-9 lbs and though we did NOT pick her for that reason, with my back problems it surely is a blessing to have her smaller boned!
> 4 1/2 lbs is WAY small for a hav... I'm glad to hear she is healthy so far!!


And I think I remember you saying that the reason your breeder specifically wanted her to go to a pet home was that she felt that she was too small to breed, right?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> And I think I remember you saying that the reason your breeder specifically wanted her to go to a pet home was that she felt that she was too small to breed, right?


RIGHT! Tillie was 14 weeks and her breeder had had a LOT of interested people because Tillie IS so gorgeous and has a fantastic temperment, but the breeder KNEW she was going to be on the small end and did NOT feel it was safe to breed her so hung onto her waiting for the right family to come along. We are thankful for her patience!! We were up meeting (wo hrs away)her 3 days after finding her online! I just had this VERY strong gut feeling that IF we were going to get a hav, THIS was our hav... and I was RIGHT! 

Sad to think what could have happened if her breeder had been greedy and selfish and not looking out for the pups best interest...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

fred derf said:


> I have a 9 month old Havanese. She is 4.5 lbs. I just saw her and loved her. She is perfect for our life style - we take her everywhere. She is very healthy and happy. I want to get another small one for her.


Perhaps since you are seeking such a tiny pet and a havanese would not be considered healthy or to standard in that size.....maybe you would be better off considering a breed that is supposed to be smaller,such as a chihuahua or a bit larger--a maltese.

Where do you buy the one you currently have? If it was a reputable breeder, you would go back to the same breeder.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

krandall said:


> While sometimes tiny Havs happen by accident, it is not something that reputable breeders "breed for". This is way outside the breed standard, and often goes along with health problems like heart problems or liver shunts. You may find someone who happens to have a tiny puppy in a "normal" litter, but please do not encourage the breeding of out-of-standard dogs by purchasing a puppy from a breeder who purposely breeds tiny Havs.
> 
> We have several forum members who have one tiny one and other "normal sized" ones. There is no reason that your little girl shouldn't get along fine with a normal sized Hav. Why not pick a puppy from parents on the small end of standard breeding... something between 8-10 lbs? That size dog is still very portable. Heck, my Kodi is a big one, at 16 1/2 lbs, and he STILL goes everywhere with us!


~great advice~


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Mojo is 17 1/2 pounds. He's really too big for for a lap dog, which doesn't faze him a bit, he will be in your lap in a second. He's also just a little too big and heavy for easy carrying, although I do carry him regularly.

Then we also have his mom, Libby, who is 12 1/2 pounds and that's just perfect. She's easy to carry under an arm, light, fits perfectly in the lap, and prefers to be there often.

They all THINK they're lap dogs, but the bigger ones don't fit quite so well.

The breeder should help you get the size you want, as others have said, but Mojo is bigger than he was expected to be so you never know.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mojo's Mom said:


> Mojo is 17 1/2 pounds. He's really too big for for a lap dog, which doesn't faze him a bit, he will be in your lap in a second. He's also just a little too big and heavy for easy carrying, although I do carry him regularly.
> 
> Then we also have his mom, Libby, who is 12 1/2 pounds and that's just perfect. She's easy to carry under an arm, light, fits perfectly in the lap, and prefers to be there often.
> 
> ...


We call Kodi our lap-and-a-half dog.ound:


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Any thoughts on when they stop growing? Atticus is 10 months and 10 pounds.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Marley is a moose at over 19lbs, but has definitely turned out to be a lap dog. He didn't used to be (he used to sit close, but not right by me), but now he is a snuggle bug.


----------

